# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هزینه ی تحصیل در دانشکده های فنی کاسپین و فومن

## masoud20

هزینه ی تحصیل در دانشکده های فنی کاسپین و فومن که زیر نظر دانشگاه تهران هستند چقدر است؟

----------


## artim

> هزینه ی تحصیل در دانشکده های فنی کاسپین و فومن که زیر نظر دانشگاه تهران هستند چقدر است؟


روزانه یا شبانه یا غیر انتفاعی؟

----------


## masoud20

روزانه.شبانه ندارند.

----------


## artim

> روزانه.شبانه ندارند.


نمیشه که حتما غیر انتفاعیه

----------


## masoud20

نه داخل دفترچه نوشته روزانه.می خواستم بدونم این دو دانشکده هم جزو پردیس های خودگردان هستند؟

----------


## artim

> نه داخل دفترچه نوشته روزانه.می خواستم بدونم این دو دانشکده هم جزو پردیس های خودگردان هستند؟


اگه پردیس باشه میزنه تو جدول که پردیس هست اگه نزده و فقط زده روزانه  شهریه نداره

----------


## masoud20

میشه بگید کدوم جدولو باید ببینم؟

----------


## wruveacr

داداش این سوال منم بود 2 روز پیش ...
اون پردیس که نوشته به معنی پردیس خودگردان نیست و فومن و کاسپین روزانه هستن و شهریه نمی گیرن ...
به شعبه های دانشگاه ها میگن پردیس ... همین .

انگار فقط این اسم رو گذاشتن که همه با پردیس خودگردان اشتباه بگیرن !!!

در ضمن تو کل دفترچه انتخاب رشته ، پردیس خودگردان اصلاً ننوشته ، تو اصلاحیه های سنجش ، پردیس هارو اضافه کردن !
اگر هم باشه باید زیر "دوره تحصیلی" بنویسه "پردیس خودگردان" .

----------


## masoud20

به نظر شما این دو دانشکده قابل مقایسه با دانشگاه بوعلی هستند؟

----------


## artim

> به نظر شما این دو دانشکده قابل مقایسه با دانشگاه بوعلی هستند؟


مکانیک بوعلی خیلی قویه

----------

